# My True Spiders & Other Arachnids



## NYAN (Aug 12, 2019)

It seems the main true spider thread died off a bit. I figured I would make this to showcase my adventures with Araneomorphe and friends.

Latrodectus sp. Mexico 






Unknown Ctenidae sp. from Cameroon 









Loxosceles simillima making an egg sac 




Loxosceles deserta baby with food

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Gogyeng (Aug 13, 2019)

Superb pics. The mexican red-back is truly amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BenLeeKing (Aug 13, 2019)

6/6, good Loxoscales, could use some Salt(-isidae).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Aug 14, 2019)

BenLeeKing said:


> 6/6, good Loxoscales, could use some Salt(-isidae).


Good jokes. 10/10. 



Gogyeng said:


> Superb pics. The mexican red-back is truly amazing


Thanks.


----------



## NYAN (Sep 1, 2019)

Deinopis sp.







Piloctenus haematostoma





Macroctenus kingsleyi

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Liquifin (Sep 1, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Deinopis sp.
> 
> View attachment 319261
> 
> ...


Nice, where do they originate from?


----------



## NYAN (Sep 1, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> Nice, where do they originate from?


They come from various west African counties.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 1, 2019)

Tell me you're selling L. mexicanus soon


----------



## NYAN (Sep 1, 2019)

Marc Spider said:


> Tell me you're selling L. mexicanus soon


My females are mature but I have no males.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## NYAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Latrodectus tredecimguttatus mating 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Egg sac 



Latrodectus bishopi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 14, 2019)

My faves are the Latrodectus sp. Mexico & Latrodectus bishopi -- but they were all cool. 
(Well, the Deinopis sp. was a bit spooky for a former arachnophobe!)

I never see anything like these around my home/yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Sep 14, 2019)

More L. bishopi photos 







Loxosceles sp. panama 

Blue femur recluse is the new common name I’ve decided. 





Ellenantula said:


> I never see anything like these around my home/yard.


Considering you’re in the US, that’s very normal. Deinopis can be found in parts of the country though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 14, 2019)

Darn you -- more beautiful pix - now I'm gonna want a L. bishopi!!!  
And why do recluses look so darn cute?  I've heard they rarely bite unless truly cornered or disturbed by people.  

[mantra: I have enough pets, I don't need more]

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 15, 2019)

NYAN said:


> More L. bishopi photos


Just got three of these. To tiny to see any details (with the naked eye), can't wait till they grow.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Sep 15, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Just got three of these. To tiny to see any details (with the naked eye), can't wait till grow.


Mine are 1 molt from breeding. You’ll really appreciate them once they get about half an inch. 



Ellenantula said:


> Darn you -- more beautiful pix - now I'm gonna want a L. bishopi!!!


Hehe. Just let it happen. 



Ellenantula said:


> And why do recluses look so darn cute?  I've heard they rarely bite unless truly cornered or disturbed by people.


They have that tiny little face that looks like a bowling ball. And yes, they rarely bite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 15, 2019)

What I really want is a black widow.  I got bit years ago -- so sick, pain like gallstones and painful muscle spasms, fever -- the works.  Had I not had the widow corpse, I'd have thought it was the 'flu. Even the small bite marks were evident on my arm/wrist.  
I'd like to have a widow in a more controlled environment.
The widow that bit me meant no harm -- just felt threatened (was webbed up in my slide-out keyboard drawer from an old computer) and I guess I 'surprised' her and she felt threatened.  I want a do-over where I am the carer, not the bite-ee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jororo (Sep 15, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Macroctenus kingsleyi
> 
> View attachment 319263


My eyes! This is such a beautiful species

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYAN (Sep 29, 2019)

Here’s some of the Loxosceles that I have. 

Loxosceles devia (Texas recluse) 







Loxosceles deserta (desert recluse) 




Loxosceles apachea (New Mexico recluse) (bad photo)




Loxosceles reclusa (Brown recluse/bit my uncle’s friend recluse) 




Loxosceles simillima (African recluse) 




Loxosceles rufescens (Mediterranean recluse)







Loxosceles laeta (Chilean recluse)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 30, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Here’s some of the Loxosceles that I have.
> 
> Loxosceles devia (Texas recluse)
> 
> ...


What's the news on L . deserta venom? I hear they're the mildest of the family


----------



## NYAN (Sep 30, 2019)

Marc Spider said:


> What's the news on L . deserta venom? I hear they're the mildest of the family


Loxosceles venom is understudied, especially for species that don’t come in contact with humans very often. I’ve never seen any evidence to suggest any species has mild venom. On the other hand,  South American species like laeta, intermedia, and gaucho have pretty toxic venom relative to the North American species.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Sep 30, 2019)

_L. simillima_ is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 30, 2019)

Okay, I got a gripe. Not towards the OP but the morons who couldn't tell a grand piano from a tube of toothpaste.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/violin-spider-set-the-record-straight.325334/



NYAN said:


> Loxosceles devia (Texas recluse)


----------



## NYAN (Sep 30, 2019)

The Snark said:


> Okay, I got a gripe. Not towards the OP but the morons who couldn't tell a grand piano from a tube of toothpaste.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/violin-spider-set-the-record-straight.325334/


Yes. I agree that they don’t look a whole like real violins. I think the name violin spider is dumb anyway.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 30, 2019)

Awesome collection @NYAN! I'm always impressed by your spiders; keep up the great work!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Oct 1, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> _L. simillima_ is beautiful.


Here’s a freshly molted one:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Oct 1, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Here’s a freshly molted one:
> View attachment 322189


Are the L. Simillima good eaters?


----------



## NYAN (Oct 1, 2019)

Marc Spider said:


> Are the L. Simillima good eaters?


Yeah. They are pretty funny also. I keep them together, so you’ll often have them stealing food from each other or sometimes sharing it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 1, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Here’s a freshly molted one:
> View attachment 322189


Thought the little 1 had lost a leg moulting until I pinched and zoomed in. Phew. 



*although obviously not a big deal whilst they're not mature.


----------



## NYAN (Oct 12, 2019)

Finally got a male for my girls

Latrodectus sp. Mexico 



Also mated Latrodectus bishopi but my phone deleted all of my photos again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Oct 14, 2019)

Latrodectus bishopi mating 

A bit of a funny story. The female was acting pissy, attacking the male. She lunged at him and he dodged it. He then ran up her leg and started mating with her. She complied.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantula155 (Oct 14, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Finally got a male for my girls
> 
> Latrodectus sp. Mexico
> View attachment 323198
> ...


Oh man you're gonna have your hands full lol. Congrats wow the sp Mexico are probably the prettiest


----------



## NYAN (Oct 14, 2019)

Marc Spider said:


> Oh man you're gonna have your hands full lol. Congrats wow the sp Mexico are probably the prettiest


Yeah.. although I already do kind of. I have like 150 slings of various species. If you count stuff im keeping communal that becomes 300 plus.

Anyway, thanks! I’m super happy. The female matured August 25 so I’m sure she’s viable. I have another from early June that may be pushing it a bit who I’ll try in a few days. I totally agree that they look the best. For some reason people love to not breed Latrodectus here.

L. elegans is next  
After that I’ll see if I can get some pallidus and dahli perhaps.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Oct 14, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Yeah.. although I already do kind of. I have like 150 slings of various species. If you count stuff im keeping communal that becomes 300 plus.
> 
> Anyway, thanks! I’m super happy. The female matured August 25 so I’m sure she’s viable. I have another from early June that may be pushing it a bit who I’ll try in a few days. I totally agree that they look the best. For some reason people love to not breed Latrodectus here.
> 
> ...


Count me in  when you get slings. We are blessed to have you here, youre easily the best true spider seller on the web here in USA.


----------



## NYAN (Oct 14, 2019)

Marc Spider said:


> We are blessed to have you here, youre easily the best true spider seller on the web here in USA.


Thanks, but there are definitely better, more experienced people out there. I’m still pretty new at this.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 14, 2019)

I've got to say though @NYAN I'm glad your here to share your experience, spiders, and photos with us. There may be people who are more experienced but you have easily got one of the best collections I've seen in a while, at least in the US. 

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 8, 2019)

Some updates and new photos

I’ll post some non widows next time 

Latrodectus bishopi




Latrodectus sp. Mexico (fertile sac but the eggs spilled out)




Latrodectus sp. ‘South Texas’.






Latrodectus elegans





Latrodectus tredecimguttatus

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm digging those _L. elegans_! What is their venom like? Standard _Lactrodectus_ strength?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## NYAN (Nov 8, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> I'm digging those _L. elegans_! What is their venom like? Standard _Lactrodectus_ strength?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Not sure, haven’t been bitten yet. I would assume it’s like the other black Latrodectus. They live in very secluded areas of South Eastern Asia. I would think not many bites have happened.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 8, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Not sure, haven’t been bitten yet. I would assume it’s like the other black Latrodectus. They live in very secluded areas of South Eastern Asia. I would think not many bites have happened.


Gotcha. 
Do you plan on being bitten? The way you said it sounds like your preparing for another bite report attempt or something.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## NYAN (Nov 8, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Gotcha.
> Do you plan on being bitten?



No I don’t. I always reply to those questions that way. Not sure why.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2019)

NYAN said:


> No I don’t. I always reply to those questions that way. Not sure why.


Because it's the truth. You've not been bitten and being that you can't see into the future the yet is the only response to that. 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with that answer.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 8, 2019)

NYAN said:


> No I don’t. I always reply to those questions that way. Not sure why.


I see; as @basin79 said, you can't see the future, so that response makes a lot of sense.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> I see; as @basin79 said, you can't see the future, so that response makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


You could see it as odd of course but it's the situation. So you could ask someone "have you picked up the new Call Of Duty?" and they'd answer "not yet" meaning they do plan on getting it.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 8, 2019)

basin79 said:


> You could see it as odd of course but it's the situation. So you could ask someone "have you picked up the new Call Of Duty?" and they'd answer "not yet" meaning they do plan on getting it.


I understand it now; just the way it was phrased sounded like he was preparing to get bit, that's all.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 21, 2019)

Macrothele gigas

She was threat posing, striking, and striadulating like crazy.





Macrothele yaginumai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey @NYAN , do you have any spider room photos? Or enclosure photos? Curious how you have them all set up and organized.

All these true spider photos are really giving me the itch for them. Just like Philths thread.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 21, 2019)

donniedark0 said:


> Hey @NYAN , do you have any spider room photos? Or enclosure photos? Curious how you have them all set up and organized.
> 
> All these true spider photos are really giving me the itch for them. Just like Philths thread.



It’s not be very organized right now. I just got an order in, so there’s containers and shipping stuff everywhere. I’m trying to coordinate stuff so it looks visually appealing. I have lots of containers of different sizes in different areas. Currently stuff is arranged by genus/ species/ family.

I keep slings in vials which I then put into sterlite tubs or plastic containers that I stack. I also have stuff in deli cups that I stack. Then the big stuff is in jugs or tubs.

I’ll take some photos once I organize it a bit. I’ve seen photos of Tom’s setup. It’s very well organized and very large. I only have like 4-500 animals. I’m not sure Tom’s count.

Anyway, trues are lots of fun. I like them better than tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 21, 2019)

NYAN said:


> It’s not be very organized right now. I just got an order in, so there’s containers and shipping stuff everywhere. I’m trying to coordinate stuff so it looks visually appealing. I have lots of containers of different sizes in different areas. Currently stuff is arranged by genus/ species/ family.
> 
> I keep slings in vials which I then put into sterlite tubs or plastic containers that I stack. I also have stuff in deli cups that I stack. Then the big stuff is in jugs or tubs.
> 
> ...



Wow, 4-500, oh my gosh I did not think that was possible lol and your saying Tom has more! 
Curious, what are your reasons why you prefer trues over Ts? Do most of your Trues do ok in relatively small enclosures? I was under assumption that Trues need BIG enclosures.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 21, 2019)

donniedark0 said:


> Wow, 4-500, oh my gosh I did not think that was possible lol and your saying Tom has more!


Honestly, this is a bit of an undercount. I have like that amount in widow slings, but I don’t really count them.



donniedark0 said:


> Curious, what are your reasons why you prefer trues over Ts? Do most of your Trues do ok in relatively small enclosures? I was under assumption that Trues need BIG enclosures.


Tarantulas are less diverse and more commonly kept mostly. I also like the niche true spider hobby and how there’s much more potential for new stuff. Additionally, I’m not going to spend $400 for a sling.

The lifespan sucks for some stuff. In my opinion though, 2-4 years isn’t all that short. Sure you aren’t going to be able to keep something for 20-30 years but you can still enjoy it for a while.


Anyway, most trues don’t need very big enclosures. I keep mostly widows and recluses. I can keep those all in 16-32 oz deli cups if I wanted to. My wandering spiders and huntsmans either can live in 32 oz deli cups as adults or need 100 oz jugs. I do have a Macroctenus kingsleyi pair that’s absolutely huge. The female is like 5 inches, so she gets a 2.5 gallon ish container. The male gets a similar sized container.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 21, 2019)

How do you find the new species though? There are quite a few I've seen in your collection and others that I'd really like to have, but I can't find them for sale anywhere.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 21, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Honestly, this is a bit of an undercount. I have like that amount in widow slings, but I don’t really count them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that well thought out answer. 

First of all I can’t believe there are true spiders that big!! That’s gotta be pretty cool having a something unique like that in that size. 

also it got me thinking about this niche hobby. There is probably
A big opportunity here to take advantage of that. I have not found any high quality YouTubers showcasing and talking about their true spiders , it’s always tarantulas on there. I wonder if somebody decided to start a channel to educate the community on true spiders keeping , using good production and content , if it would take off. 

most people watch those types of videos due to plain curiosity. Just something to think about if you have any interest in expanding your hobby to the YouTube content world.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 21, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> How do you find the new species though? There are quite a few I've seen in your collection and others that I'd really like to have, but I can't find them for sale anywhere.


I get most of my stuff now in imports from Europe. If there’s something you’re looking for, feel free to message me. I may have/breed it or can point you in the direction of someone that does.



donniedark0 said:


> There is probably A big opportunity here to take advantage of that. I have not found any high quality YouTubers showcasing and talking about their true spiders , it’s always tarantulas on there. I wonder if somebody decided to start a channel to educate the community on true spiders keeping , using good production and content , if it would take off.


I post photos and videos with information on Instagram. That’s about as far as I think I would go. I don’t like the concept of doing videos very much. Additionally, I think it would be very similar to the tarantula scene which I find boring. It would just be like, look it molted, let’s rehouse it, let’s feed it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 21, 2019)

Do you mind sharing your IG via private message ? 

btw i Apologize for flooding your photo thread with my questions. Just got really into researching keeping Trues for once rather than Ts. Appreciate the info you provided NYAN


----------



## NYAN (Nov 21, 2019)

donniedark0 said:


> Do you mind sharing your IG via private message ?


It’s nyan2773



donniedark0 said:


> i Apologize for flooding your photo thread with my questions. Just got really into researching keeping Trues for once rather than Ts. Appreciate the info you provided NYAN


I don’t mind it. I figure that if there’s anywhere to ask questions, it may as well be in an area that is dedicated to them.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 22, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I get most of my stuff now in imports from Europe. If there’s something you’re looking for, feel free to message me. I may have/breed it or can point you in the direction of someone that does.


Thank you for the offer! I'll message you.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 22, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Macroctenus kingsleyi pair


Assuming you plan on breeding them, I'd love to get some slings. I had one sling I bought on a whim but it died about a week after I got it for no apparent reason.


----------



## Brachyfan (Nov 22, 2019)

Just curious... what do you do for your wandering spiders containment wise? I'd imagine that would be nightmarish if one got out?


----------



## basin79 (Nov 22, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Macrothele gigas
> 
> She was threat posing, striking, and striadulating like crazy.
> 
> ...


Love my Macrothele gigas. Absolutely stunning spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 25, 2019)

Brachyfan said:


> Just curious... what do you do for your wandering spiders containment wise? I'd imagine that would be nightmarish if one got out?


I’m not sure what you mean? I keep them in enclosures just like everyone else. As for escapes, I’ve had it happen once. One ran up my shirt and completely vanished.


----------



## NYAN (Nov 25, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Assuming you plan on breeding them, I'd love to get some slings. I had one sling I bought on a whim but it died about a week after I got it for no apparent reason.


I’ll be trying to pair them once I get back from my trip. If I get babies, I’ll definitely put them up for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 10, 2019)

Deinopis sp. 




Male being introduced 



Snowball of joy

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 13, 2019)

Heteropoda tetrica ‘Black’

Female 





Penultimate male 



Olios sp. ‘Cameroon gold’

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYAN (Jan 22, 2020)

Heteropoda simplex 
This species is massive compared to my other huntsman. This female is like 6 inches DLS. 






Gnathopalystes sp.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 22, 2020)

Never seem a green hunstman before, awesome species; do you plan on breeding them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Jan 22, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Never seem a green hunstman before, awesome species; do you plan on breeding them?


There’s several actually. And yes, I do if all goes well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 22, 2020)

NYAN said:


> Heteropoda simplex
> This species is massive compared to my other huntsman. This female is like 6 inches DLS.



Wow, that's about as big as my Holconia immanis was when she died . Wish I could find some more of those, she was the best, and most laid back, True that I've owned. But I'll settle for some of the Heteropoda simplex if you breed them, and I wouldn't mind some of those green Gnathopalystes sp. either .


----------



## NYAN (Jan 22, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> But I'll settle for some of the Heteropoda simplex if you breed them, and I wouldn't mind some of those green Gnathopalystes sp. either .


I just have the female simplex. I have a group of the Gnathopalystes, although I don’t know the male to female ratio.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 22, 2020)

NYAN said:


> I just have the female simplex


Dang! That's too bad.


----------



## NYAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Viridasius fasciatus





Heteropoda davidbowie 






Latrodectus elegans

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (May 2, 2020)

An update is in order. Until then, here’s one of my sand dollars that I have:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Jun 3, 2020)

Phoneutria fera 





Gnathopalystes sp. 






Sicarius fumosus 1.1

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jun 3, 2020)

NYAN said:


> Sicarius fumosus


Please tell me you're planning on breeding these.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## NYAN (Jun 3, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> Please tell me you're planning on breeding these.


It’s one of my Sicarius breeding projects. Going to pair them this month.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep (Jun 3, 2020)

NYAN said:


> Phoneutria fera
> View attachment 347312
> 
> View attachment 347313
> ...


Yes, please breed these... I'd pay triple for what the adult Thomisoides are going for these days... For just a sling haha! Amazing species Nyan!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 27, 2020)

NYAN said:


> Phoneutria fera


Could you please upload pics of this specimen where the dorsal ophistosoma is clearly visible and if possible also pics where the ventral femur of the first leg pair is visible?

I suspect we have mis-ID'ed P. fera in the european hobby. Would be interesting if you've the same in the US.


----------



## Ferrachi (Jun 27, 2020)

NYAN said:


> Phoneutria fera
> View attachment 347312
> 
> View attachment 347313
> ...


----------



## NYAN (Jun 27, 2020)

Stefan2209 said:


> Could you please upload pics of this specimen where the dorsal ophistosoma is clearly visible and if possible also pics where the ventral femur of the first leg pair is visible?
> 
> I suspect we have mis-ID'ed P. fera in the european hobby. Would be interesting if you've the same in the US.


There’s were similar issues here. The one in the photo is actually nigriventer.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 27, 2020)

We have spiders sold here as "P. fera" that seem to be in fact the Central American P. boliviensis morph.

I'm not surprised to see mis-ID's here and usually don't comment on those, but it'd been interesting to see the very same mistake made in Europe AND in the U.S. in the same time frame. I wonder where those specimen came from.


----------



## NYAN (Jun 27, 2020)

Stefan2209 said:


> We have spiders sold here as "P. fera" that seem to be in fact the Central American P. boliviensis morph.
> 
> I'm not surprised to see mis-ID's here and usually don't comment on those, but it'd been interesting to see the very same mistake made in Europe AND in the U.S. in the same time frame. I wonder where those specimen came from.


They were imported from Europe.


----------

